# how much to charge help please



## jlester (Apr 1, 2009)

I am a roofer by trade, however, I am skilled in almost every area of construction. Ask me how much a charge a sq. and I'll rattle off every price scenario for you. Now, the problem. I am going to be excavating a foundation wall that has water problems for a customer of mine. He wants me to seal it from the outside. I know how much to charge for the sealing, but have no clue about the excavating. The wall in 14 ft. long, and I have to excavate about 5 ft. deep. Also, the "trench" will have to be at least 3 ft. wide so that we can work. If anyone out there can help, please help. Thanks. I forgot to add this, all of this has to be done under an existing deck. So, this will have to be done by hand. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

treefitty


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

SLSTech said:


> treefitty


 I would have bet on that:laughing:


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Twofitty, prices are lower in my area. We do so well at this price, I mean GOOD. Why anyone would charge higher is beyond me. How much money do you guys need. Lets be real here...............


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I have no idea what you should charge, but make sure you don't forget about trench shoring. No need to kill yourself over this job.


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

Cost about the same as a fur down removal....can't you rattle that price off???


----------



## jlester (Apr 1, 2009)

First of all, I am not bragging, I am just explaining myself. I do not see a reason for insulting someone. Remember, Karma is real. I visited your site fine homes and I want to pay you a compliment, not an insult like you. Your site is very professional.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Is this to water proof so the 
septic tank under the foundation
doesn't leak into the basement?


----------



## jlester (Apr 1, 2009)

No, it is from water that is draining from the deck above causing water to seep into the basement. Customer wants to attack the problem from outside.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Lester, honestly no one would have any clue how much to tell you to charge for something like this.

How long do you think it will take a couple laborers to dig it out and prep the wall? Multiply that by how much you charge for them by the hour. Add about 3/4 of that time for back filling.

You might want to add some stone and pipe for drainage.

Be careful and get the soil well back from the edge of the excavation. A couple years ago some local guys died in just this type of dig.

Good luck with it.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

$20 dollars and a pack of EZ Quits


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I think 350 should cover it.
Since you are so skilled , may I ask how much it would be to add on to city hall building about 4000 square feet that is in a flood plain?


----------



## floorinstall (Sep 8, 2007)

It sounds like time and material to me.


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

does the wall have perlins in it?


----------



## jlester (Apr 1, 2009)

knucklehead said:


> I think 350 should cover it.
> Since you are so skilled , may I ask how much it would be to add on to city hall building about 4000 square feet that is in a flood plain?


I can't understand why someone would insult another. I don't know you, and still I wouldn't try to put you down. Doesn't make any sence to me why someone would be an internet tough guy.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll be the good cop this one time.
Your asking that question is like me asking you how much to roof my house in Minnesota. Its a medium size house and its not too steep.

Now wouldn't you want to know more before giving me a going rate price?


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

jlester said:


> I can't understand why someone would insult another. I don't know you, and still I wouldn't try to put you down. Doesn't make any sence to me why someone would be an internet tough guy.


 cause you commited one of the 7 deadly sins of CT


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

2 of the deadly sins, the other is not listening to the real answer. Which is, "how would we know what you should charge"?


----------



## macatawacab (Jan 1, 2009)

In most soils if you go down 5' you will have to go out 5' (angle of repose) How are you going to work under the deck? Won't you undermine whatever is holding up the deck? Why not inject volclay on the out side or coat the wall from the inside? Is there a footing drain in place? Is there a sump in place? Can you access footing drain from another location? What's on the wall to start with?

And if you're talking about the karma sutra under the deck while you dig, that can be dangerous. So be careful cause what goes around comes around instantly. I think John Lennon said that or something.


----------



## melve (Apr 8, 2009)

If they are trying to stop the water from running off the deck and causing the problem, suggests to them decking underlayment to divert the water away from the wall. For anyone else if you do not want to help or dont know the answer, dont respond.Simple as that. No need for smart comments.


----------

